# Rear Brake Shoes



## wrongway (Mar 19, 2014)

I didn't worry about this when I put new brake pads on my Hercules, but now I'm working on my wife's Huffy Sportsman and I got wondering about it. Is it important that I find brake pads with this.....'stop tab' thing?


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 19, 2014)

Dunno if they were there to actually stiffen up the caliper by bracing against the frame when under load or to satisfy a safety requirement, but for casual riding my guess would be they're not absolutely needed.
Can't tell from the pic, but sometimes the tab/brace is removable and can be reinstalled with new shoes.


----------



## videoranger (Mar 26, 2014)

forget about 'em. If you really are concerned about stopping use kool stop continentals red compound pads, big improvement.


----------



## detroitbike (Mar 26, 2014)

*Please don't give the Wrong Answer....*



videoranger said:


> forget about 'em. If you really are concerned about stopping use kool stop continentals red compound pads, big improvement.




  These help prevent the brake shoes from diving under the frame when the brake pads are worn down which
 can lock up the rear wheel. I've pried many of a set of bent up brake calipers from between the rim and frame in the last
 40+ years of fixing bikes. I learned my lesson back in the 70's as a young inexperienced bike repairman. If they are missing
 on a bike I will PUT THEM ON.
     If you want to be violently thrown off of the bike , Leave 'em off.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 26, 2014)

Depending upon how stiff the brake is, they may be helpful. You should be able to replace the rubber and keep the holders. The rubber slides in. If there is still a lot of rubber left, you can try sanding the braking surface. If your local bike shop can't help you get the replacement pads, contact me.


----------



## wrongway (Apr 7, 2014)

Do they make refills for these? I can't seem to find them online.


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 7, 2014)

Please support your local independent bike shop. If they can't help, contact me.
http://www.koolstop.com/english/rim_pads.html


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 8, 2014)

fat tire trader said:


> Please support your local independent bike shop. If they can't help, contact me.
> http://www.koolstop.com/english/rim_pads.html




Fat Tire your PM is full, so I'll try here:

Maybe you know the answer to this off hand. Do the Kool Stop Campi slip-in blocks fit the old Raleigh Sports sized brake block holders? I have several Raleigh Sports type metal holders but the pads are petrified. I was looking at finding blocks that are drop-in replacements, but I haven't brought myself to gamble the money on the Campi slip in blocks because I was afraid they would not fit. I'm trying to get some good, new blocks to use in the vintage metal holders. The local shops stock only modern stuff here. I've just been replacing old brakes with new, generic type brake pads/holders.


----------



## rhenning (Apr 8, 2014)

Buy Kool Stop Continenal shoes in salmon color and they come in holders very similar to the originals Raleigh used.  Just bolt them on.  Roger


----------



## wrongway (Apr 9, 2014)

The guy at the bike shop said that I could just file them down a little and re-use them so I might try that.


----------

